# [Système] Hash style (résolu)

## titoucha

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'une doc pour installer le hash style, j'ai fais des recherches un peu partout mais je n'ai rien trouvé de consistant.

----------

## Enlight

1) éditer le make.conf

2) emerge -e world 

ni plus ni moins  :Wink:  c'est un flag du linker, la glibc est toujours capable d'ouvrir les "2 formats" de binaires.

----------

## titoucha

Mais justement je ne sais plus se qu'il faut mettre dans make.conf   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Enlight

oh pardon, je croyais que c'était une question "procédure"

 *Quote:*   

> LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu"
> 
> 

 

c'est le flag qui active notre hash-style.

----------

## titoucha

Super merci, je modifie mon make.conf et je lance la compilation.

----------

## boozo

heu... de mémoire : par défaut c'est "sysv" mais c'était pas "both" pour avoir la compat avec les 2 ?   :Shocked: 

Edit: bon va falloir mettre en phase les devs avec le man ld...

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

> heu... de mémoire : par défaut c'est "sysv" mais c'était pas "both" pour avoir la compat avec les 2 ?  

 

"

both" permet d'avoir les deux formats de hash dans l'elf, c'est effectivement un mécanisme de compatibilité mais dans le sens inverse, ça permet d'avoir des binaires qui profitent du gnu hash avec des glibc récentes tout en tournant sur des systèmes ayant des versions plus anciennes de la glibc. Bien sur le binaire est plus gros.

----------

## boozo

arf moué bon faudra que je révise alors  :Mr. Green: 

Btw tient, tant que j'y suis, par defaut le LDFLAGS ça a pas changé au moins :

```

$ grep LDFLAG /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/make.defaults

# Adding LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 for all Linux profiles by default

# direction with how LDFLAGS will be set by default, this entry

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

```

----------

## Enlight

en gnu hash il n'y a pas assez de collisions pour rendre -O1 utile, et comme il agrandit le binaire...

----------

## Animatrix

[HS] C'est quoi hash style ?[/HS]

----------

## Enlight

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> [HS] C'est quoi hash style ?[/HS]

 

je l'avais expliqué dans un poste, mais je galère pour le retrouver... :/

edit : j'ai! https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-528770-highlight-.html

----------

## boozo

[off] Arf, le post de l'année 2007 - Y'avait longtemps   :Laughing: 

*joke* ndr pour les "new gens" sur f.g.o : Lecteur, on ne vous a pas tout dit sur le Enlight - pour épargner les plus fragiles - sachez seulement qu'on a tous évité pas mal de bourre-pifs s'il avait fait un 3ème cycle en Info  :Mr. Green: 

[/off]

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

> [off] Arf, le post de l'année 2007 - Y'avait longtemps  
> 
> *joke* ndr pour les "new gens" sur f.g.o : Lecteur, on ne vous a pas tout dit sur le Enlight - pour épargner les plus fragiles - sachez seulement qu'on a tous évité pas mal de bourre-pifs s'il avait fait un 3ème cycle en Info 
> 
> [/off]

 

hein? quoi???

----------

## boozo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> hein? quoi???

 

arf !   :Sad:   bon explication alors : la référence est là (Pour les anciens, y'en a une autre imbriquée mais bon vais pas en rajouter)

Et pis le reste c'était rapport à ton domaine de travail - que je n'ai pas cité mais si ma mémoire est bonne c'est plus dans le secteur Contrôle de G/Compta que tu officiais non ? pas vraiment dans l'IT - enfin sauf si ça a changé depuis.

Donc valàa une blague de plus qui tombe à plat pour dire qu'on s'est tous épargnés un bon nombre de déculottées mis à part les fs et toutes autres joyeusetés "bas niveau" pour lesquels tu t'es pris d'envie d'épluches le man au MEB   :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

Vache je me rappelais plus... purée un 3 janvier, elle est belle ma vie sociale depuis que j'ai eu mon premier pc... oui oui, le Enlight sortait beaucoup avant, même en boite et tout... 

Sinon pour le métier t'es pas loin, je fais de l'audit. Un jour j'imposerai le SQL pour tout le monde dans ce métier, un jour....un jour je les ferai excel, word et powerpoint, mais surtout, un jour je me vengerai d'avoir à subir vista!!!!

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:  /me compatis

Remarque, t'es pas trop mal lotis en fait parceque dans la série X-Files, les "miens" ont eu la brillante idée cet a-m d'entrer en portefeuille un besoin du 4ème siècle avant J.C. en demandant de (pseudo-)développer sous Access® une couche métier qu'on a déjà faite en jsp pour alimenter un serveur sous Oracle® et qui, un comble, sera je cite : "connecté aux autres applications et accessible en ligne via un lien"  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Enfin... je me suis arrêté là dans la discussion because le buffer-overflow que çà m'a provoqué ! Mais le pire dans tout çà c'est que je vais avoir toutes les peines du monde à "benner" - si j'y arrive - cette... cette... je trouve plus les mots tient   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon allez va faut je cesse de remacher ce maudit cauchemard.   :Arrow:   [ ]

----------

## xaviermiller

héhé, je compatis, mais j'ai changé de boulot et je développe des logiciels d'effets vidéo pour le monde du spectacle, c'est plus fun  :Smile: 

----------

